
Free Trade Is Dead - mtviewdave
http://washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/junejulyaug-2016/free-trade-is-dead/
======
ZeroGravitas
Interesting. I've never heard this "America doing the world a favor" version
of free trade. The story usually told is "big corporations using political
levers to open markets and make lots of money by taking advantage of weak
governments". Many of those corporations are American.

But of course, what's good for American corporations, and the people who run
them, may not be what's good for America as a whole, or specificaly the
workers.

------
SlipperySlope
In some possible world, a US president Trump and congress should impose a 50%
tariff on imported goods, services and intellectual property, in steps, over a
five year period.

BOOM.

~~~
mathattack
Boom there go a bunch of trade dependent jobs, or Boom here come higher
prices?

~~~
Nihilartikel
BOOM goes the dynamite.

